# Carers for the Elderly/Dementia



## haylo101 (May 15, 2009)

Hi my names Lisa, I am looking to move to Cyprus with my family, I'm a qualified carer NVQ2 specialising in people with dementia. Is there employment for myself in this area, would appreciate any feed back to help us make a decision.

My partner is a Print Finisher and has over 10 years experience and will be looking for employment too. 

We don't want to move unless we know there is work out there, it dosn't have to be in the same line of employment, I have a recruitment and sales background as well.

Look forward to speaking to someone.


----------

